# Cheaper root tabs



## Characins (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm not sure about in the US, but a box of 10 Flourish root tabs cost about $12 here. Over $1 for a teeny little black thing that smells strangely like maple syrup.
Don't get me wrong, I love the stuff. It does wonders for my plants, but $1 a piece really adds up.

So I was wondering, is there any cheaper alternative to root tabs? Another brand that works as well, or at least almost as well and flourish for a lesser price? 

I have DIY CO2, 1.8wpg T5, flourite and I do dose every color of the fert rainbow, but I would still like something for the substrate. My plants really seem to take off whereever I place one of these.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Jobes are much cheaper, and contain macros too. The Ferns&Palms flavor is especially tasty, with less phosphates than the others.


----------



## ReefJones (Dec 29, 2003)

Taken from Pfertz website... http://www.pfertz.com/products.html








*root tabs* - *NEW!*
There are some nutrients that plants prefer to absorb through their roots, regardless of how much is dosed in the water column. pfertz™ root tabs [r] are an optimal blend of time-released macronutrients, micronutrients, amino acids and hormones that give aquatic plants the lush greens and stunning reds that are only possible with rich substrate fertilization. Great for Echinodorus & Cryptocoryne species, as well as all root-runner and stem plants.
pfertz root tabs are packed in sleek, hinged tins. To ensure long-term freshness, we have also packed the tabs into convenient resealable pouches. 
*Guaranteed Analysis*
*iron+ formula (15% total iron)*
16 tabs
(treats 720 square inches)
*Price: $11.99*​ 
*Reef*​


----------



## josh1604 (Mar 31, 2008)

you can also go to green leaf aquariums and they sell 50 for 25!
Just scroll down and youll see them
http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizer.html


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I wonder about the other root tabs though, are they prone to dissolve in water? Allegedly, according to Seachem, their root tabs only dissolve via enzymatic action of the plant roots. 

In terms of inexpensive root tabs, you could always DIY them, some macros and micros in some clay. There are some recipes around here somewhere, but I haven't ever tried them


----------



## jeepn4x4 (Jan 27, 2008)

Pfertz is having a 30% off everything sale. So you could get the root tabs for $8.39 each. Check out there link under sponsers for more info.


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

Wonder-Gro root tabs is one good option ... he he he.... :icon_roll

The root tab, along with the range of liquid fert (macro and micro+) has been my sole and official aquascape fertilizer for years now.











Pardon me for doing this once in a while! :icon_redf










You can get them from greenleafaquariums.com
50 big sized tablets, enough for months of repeated dosing.

The tablet does not dissolve as in regular salt fertilizer. It works over some period of months, disintegrating into the substrate.


----------



## Characins (Feb 4, 2008)

Excellent!

I'm buying a bunch of dry ferts from green leaf already so I should just be able to include it in my purchase, very convienent for me!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I use the seachem root tabs.. I can get them here for 8.99 for the box of 10. What I like is that they last a long time. I have put them in and over a month later I can still find a small piece of it where I put it. I have only used them to promote root growth since I use the mineralized top soil.

just my opinion. Ken


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Price Comparison: 52¢ vs 75¢ vs 50¢ per tab

Premium Aquatics is one of the places that you can get Seachem's Pond line of products. They carry Pond Flourish Tabs in a 30 tab pack for $15.49. This is 52¢ per tab. 

Big Al's carries Flourish Tabs in a 10 tab pack for $7.47 which is 75¢ per tab.

medicineman mentioned Wonder-Gro Root+ Tablets. They are $24.99 for 50 in a bottle. This is 50¢ per tab which is the cheapest per tab.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Also, That Pet Place has the 40 pack for $19.95..


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

imeridian said:


> Also, That Pet Place has the 40 pack for $19.95..


Good find!

Those are a bit cheaper than PA.com. They are 50¢ per tab.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I've been on the lookout.


----------



## BlueLagoon (Jan 2, 2009)

What about "Jungle Plant Care Solutions Plant Food Tabs Plus Iron"?

.16 1/2 cents per tab:

http://www.petco.com/product/13341/...m_pla=Jungle&cm_ite=976270&CAWELAID=201377358


----------



## Walking_Target (Jul 16, 2008)

meh, jungle makes OK parasite meds, but little else IMHO. 

I've been using Sera liquid ferts and root tabs recently, my plants seem to love it. the only complaint that I have is that their root tabs use talc as the binding agent and it will begin to disolve in water pretty readily. 

Oh, I've also been using Nutrafin plant stakes, not ideal, but they work about as well as the Jobes stuff.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Since we are looking at prices of root tabs, we might as well toss these into the pile.

Big Al's carries the Tropica Plant Nutrition+ Caps in two different amounts of tabs per box.

Tropica Plant Nutrition+ w/12 Caps per box for $8.99. This is 75¢ per tab.

Also, Tropica Plant Nutrition+ w/36 Caps per box for $18.99 which is 53¢ per tab.


----------



## hoochi (Apr 10, 2003)

Kensfish has flourish tabs at the bottom of the page. 10 pack for $6.25 and the 40 pack for $17.95. 

Best deal I've found so far and shipping is cheaper than most places.


----------



## daveydoodle (Jan 12, 2009)

I hate to sound like a Fuddy Duddy, but remember shipping too. Some places flat rate things rather expensive. That Pet Place IMO does well with cheap shipping, and quick turn around to you. I've had success with aquarium supplies.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

daveydoodle said:


> I hate to sound like a Fuddy Duddy, but remember shipping too. Some places flat rate things rather expensive. That Pet Place IMO does well with cheap shipping, and quick turn around to you. I've had success with aquarium supplies.


Many people order several or many other things along with root tabs when they place their orders. I know that I do. I'm not going to just order Seachem, Tropica, etc root tabs from places like Big Al's, DrsF&S, TFT, etc. It is too expensive to order just one fairly cheap item.

I am not going to do something like this: I won't order the Tropica Plant Nutrition+ 12 Caps package from Big Al's for $8.99 only plus pay another $8.99 for shipping.

If you want to know the shipping charges, just click on the links provided.

There are some places that just sell a few products and you might just want the root tabs. You can still look up the shipping charges if you want to.


----------



## junaid368 (Jun 26, 2013)

Can someone look into this? I found them while doing a random search on [Ebay Link Removed]

The name is Osmocote Plus. Not sure how good the are, but sure as hell seem cheap.

$3.99 for 35
search plant root on ebay and they should be the cheapest ones

I might get them depending on what ppl here say about them as I am a total idiot.


----------

